# I will miss you my little fatty



## Zabora (Jun 8, 2014)

Sadly Dean passed away a few minutes ago. I held him all night with a water bottle next to his mouth because he was drinking. I just knew he wouldn't make it because of his breathing and his rapid weight loss. My husband is holding him and were bawling our eyes out. We will miss him greatly. I want to get hIs paw prInts tattooed on my food because he Is always on my toes. Good bye little fatty. We will miss you.


----------



## pip367622 (Feb 24, 2014)

Having had our boys since February, they had us at day 1, and felt like they always been here, I am very sorry to read your news, but at least Dean knew you were there for him right to the end. Paw print tatt sounds a brilliant idea. x Pip xx


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

Sorry to hear the sad new


----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## rudecrudetattooedfatgirl (Aug 30, 2014)

So sad, I'm sorry honey!


----------



## lovemyfurries (Aug 13, 2014)

Goodbye Dean from a couple who never knew you. Your mom and dad will miss you forever. Thinking of you Zabora , so very sorry for your loss


----------



## abratforarat (Jan 12, 2014)

This is such a sad story. I'm sorry, Zabora, I'm so sorry


----------



## Zabora (Jun 8, 2014)

Thank you everyone. I did get his paws printed so I will post the ones I want to use.


----------



## bloomington bob (Mar 25, 2014)

Sorry about Dean


----------



## Zabora (Jun 8, 2014)

We buried him next to Oreo and Spock as he loved babies. That way he is still watching out for them. They are buried under a juniper tree so they can share it's protective properties.


----------



## abratforarat (Jan 12, 2014)

I'm so sorry, again. His paw prints are beautiful. RIP, Dean


----------



## Zabora (Jun 8, 2014)

I'm loosing Bean too he's gasping for air like Dean was. I hope he can just hang on.


----------



## lovemyfurries (Aug 13, 2014)

Oh no!! That's just not fair! Dean's paw prints are beautiful and like you said your foot is a fitting place as that's where he always was. How's little Marlowe taking it? Really hope you don't lose Bean so soon after Dean. Thinking of you


----------



## Zabora (Jun 8, 2014)

We just lost Bean.


----------



## lovemyfurries (Aug 13, 2014)

Oh God I'm so sorry for your loss of both Dean and now Bean. A small comfort at least they are not gasping for breath or in any pain any longer. Thinking of you Zabora xxx


----------



## CatsRatsVeggies (Aug 18, 2014)

Oh god this whole thread just broke my heart.. I'm so sorry Zabora  Hoping you and your OH are okay xxx


----------



## Zabora (Jun 8, 2014)

This was taken at the vets. Rest well my little ones.


----------



## lovemyfurries (Aug 13, 2014)

A beautiful photo of them all to remember. I have an idea that Dean and Bean are together now and that's a comforting thought. Hang in there... One moment at a time xxx


----------

